
Python Development in Visual Studio Code - luord
https://realpython.com/python-development-visual-studio-code/
======
korsakof
pycharm sucks but is better than vscode

~~~
matttt
Can you give at least a bit of rational to either of those statements?

~~~
korsakof
In my own opinion, vscode is good for small demo/test project. It falls short
when it comes to manage a lot projects in parallel. I manage near twenty
different (very small) python projects that are published on a private pypi.
When I need to change a tool that is used by another one, I find it more easy
to do that in one pycharm project.

The git integration is far from good and seem to do a lot a magic that is not
needed. Branching, merging, viewing history, upstream management, are not
clear enough for me. I'm never sure if the upstream will ends all messed up
after a push.

The debugger is doing the minimal job but it lacks the pycharm feature "python
console" that allows to execute arbitrary python code within the select stack
context. For instance in a recursive method, you can put a breakpoint to get
the stack context and then code new line with a real execution context which
helps to code faster (for me)

vscode uses plugins ala sublime text (which is my defacto notepad). And like
sublime text you need to explore/test/uninstall for your plugins and there are
a lot of bad ones, working in progress, halfbaked plugins. If you want to have
python IDE that works, you need to test a lot of non working plugins. And
then, when you reinstall vscode, all this job need to be done again.

pycharm (free community version) is shipped with a strong base of features
that is ready to use. But it lack the "sublime text" ease of configuration.
You want to highligth or fold a java file, you can't ( buy intellij for that
:( ). Sort lines/unique, view a CSV like in libreoffice, sort json, realign
obscure file type like logstash.conf are all things that are easier to do with
vscode/sublime text. pycharm is heavier and the development seems to be slower
than vscode. new versions tends to be buggy.

My best wish would be that jetbrain changes its business model to deliver only
one IDE that can manage all type of code (like vscode) but with all the strong
features that comes by default, that could be activate on demand.

So pycharm is still better that vscode, but it will die if it does not adapt.
(sorry english is not my first language)

